# 500Go suffisant ?



## darkcarbon15 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde... ou plutôt bonjour ^^
Comme dit dans précédant post mon imac est une seconde main
donc je n'est pas trop eu le choix des composant j'ai choisit parmi la disponibilité et mon budget cependant j'ai peut que sont HDD de 500go
soit un obstacle dans l'avenir vue les gros progrès fait ces dernier temps niveau capacité de stockage.
la standardisation se porte a present plutôt sur le 1To
pensez vous que 500Go me permettrons d'être tranquille durant quelque années ou c'est mission impossible?
mon utilisation est plutôt bureautique 3D et photoshop.
j'ai un HDD externe de 1To.
ce qui me fait pause la question et leur système de $$$%£
au niveau de la sonde de température...
est si dans le futur je me pointe dans un AS est qu'on me dit qu'il on changer de fournisseur ou norme et que la pièce et plus dispo je suis chocolat.
je compte gardé ce mac longtemps il a représenté un investissement que je compte bien amortir.
je viens de passé a 16Go de ram pour plus de confort et pérennisé l'achat plus longtemps.
je compte le gardé minimum 5ans.
Merci a tous de vos conseilles et du temps accordé 

Cordialement


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

La pérennité d'un achat dépend à la fois du matériel (absence de panne de la carte graphique, de la carte mère, çar le coût de remplacement est quasiment égal au coût d'une nouvelle machine), mais aussi de ton comportement (arrêter à un moment donné d'installer les dernières versions de l'OS et de tes applications, cad accepter de ne plus être à jour).

Donc sur au moins un point (le hardware) tu ne peux pas faire grand chose


Après, pour revenir sur ta question relative à la capacité du dd, il est assez facile de déporter sur un dd externe les projets finalisés, les photothèques, la bibliothèque musicale de façon à rester "à l'aise" avec tes 500 Go.


----------



## Maxoubx (13 Novembre 2012)

faire 5 ans sans SSD de nos jour là ca va devenir dur ! donc tu n'es pas très exigent alors !

Dans ce cas 500go suffit et apres tu peux stock sur un nas en ethernet etc..


----------



## darkcarbon15 (13 Novembre 2012)

j'ai la totalité des soft qui me sont nécessaire installé et je n'use même pas 200Go (sachant qu'il y a dans le lot 60Go de jeux) sa devrai donc le faire pour au moin 3ans vous pensez?
Au dela suivant ma bourse je pourrais revendre et en prendre un nouveaux =)
de pus je viens d'avoir l'apr d'auvergne qui ma répondu c'est 400 et quelque &#8364;uros pour passer a 1to sur ma machine.
a se prix la autant mettre un SSD derrière le superdrive ou vendre et acheter un imac plus récent quand j'en aurais besoin =P


----------



## CBi (13 Novembre 2012)

Soft, textes, même photos si tu n'es pas un pro, tiennent assez largement sur 500 Go. Pareil pour la musique si tu te contentes du AAC. Par contre, si tu ajoutes de la vidéo, les 500 Go peuvent devenir justes très très vite...


----------



## The3DCie (13 Novembre 2012)

darkcarbon15 a dit:


> j'ai la totalité des soft qui me sont nécessaire installé et je n'use même pas 200Go (sachant qu'il y a dans le lot 60Go de jeux) sa devrai donc le faire pour au moin 3ans vous pensez?
> Au dela suivant ma bourse je pourrais revendre et en prendre un nouveaux =)
> de pus je viens d'avoir l'apr d'auvergne qui ma répondu c'est 400 et quelque uros pour passer a 1to sur ma machine.
> a se prix la autant mettre un SSD derrière le superdrive ou vendre et acheter un imac plus récent quand j'en aurais besoin =P


C'est sûr que pour 400 euros, tu auras meilleur temps de revendre ton iMac actuel et en prendre un plus récent, la différence ne devrait pas être forcément plus importante...
Ou alors si la machine n'est plus sous garantie et que tu te sens une âme "aventurière" tu pourrais essayer le changement toi-même, ce qui ne coûterait que le prix du disque dur et le temps et "l'huile de coude" nécessaires !
En plus ce ne sont pas les tutos qui manquent pour réaliser l'opération.


@+,
Laurent.


----------



## darkcarbon15 (13 Novembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Soft, textes, même photos si tu n'es pas un pro, tiennent assez largement sur 500 Go. Pareil pour la musique si tu te contentes du AAC. Par contre, si tu ajoutes de la vidéo, les 500 Go peuvent devenir justes très très vite...



Pour les film c'est sur mon HDD externe de 1To
la seul video qu'il y aura ce sera pour faire les montage mais juste le temps de bossé dessus.
après la photos non je ne suis pas pro j'envisage de me prendre un bon reflex canon mais je ne suis pas pro et j'ai toujours la solution HDD externe aussi, même si hélas iphoto que j'aime bien, pour classer tous sa, perdra son intérêt.
après j'ai de la musique pas en AAC mais MP3
car le AAC ne conserve pas les jaquette quand je transfert sur mon iphone.
mais bon mes album je peut les supprimé au grès de mes envie mes gout musicaux sont par périodes.


----------



## Sly54 (13 Novembre 2012)

darkcarbon15 a dit:


> après j'ai de la musique pas en AAC mais MP3
> car le AAC ne conserve pas les jaquette quand je transfert sur mon iphone.
> mais bon mes album je peut les supprimé au grès de mes envie mes gout musicaux sont par périodes.


Ne supprime pas tes albums; délocalise simplement ta bibliothèque iTunes sur ton dd externe.


----------

